

BMW Considers Upping i3 Production - codex
http://www.plugincars.com/bmw-considers-upping-i3-production-face-overwhelming-demand-128586.html

======
Jugurtha
What's with that unspoken rule among auto designers to make electric cars look
_really_ weird and ugly? I'd like to drive an electric car, but not one I'd be
ashamed to own !

It almost seems they're doing it on purpose to cast shame on you if you buy
it. You'll be "that woohoo guy". I just want to drive the frigging thing.

~~~
twiceaday
[http://www.teslamotors.com/](http://www.teslamotors.com/)

~~~
Jugurtha
Except Tesla, goes without saying. And that's my point.

It's BMW, a German constructor with a minimum good taste expected, a history
of coolness. It wouldn't have surprised me coming from Chevrolet or Ford or
other European constructors like Renault, Peugeot or Citroën (which even the
regular cars they make look hideous).

